# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  TFF orta oyunu oynuyor

## ozzylive

*Galatasaray’ın eski 2. Başkanı Mehmet Helvacı, TFF Yönetimi’nin 58. maddeyle ilgili aldığı genel kurul kararının komik olduğunu, ancak bunu söyleyerek orta oyuncularına da haksızlık yapmak istemediğini söyledi.*

Galatasaray’da geçtiğimiz yıl yaptığı çıkışla eski yönetimin istenmeyen adam ilan ettiği Mehmet Helvacı’dan ünal Aysal yönetimine destek geldi. Olağanüstü Genel Kurul kararı alan TFF’ye yüklenen Helvacı, TFF’nin, kararı, genel kurul iradesine bırakarak meşru bir zemin oluşturmaya çalıştığını; ancak maddenin değiştirilmesi konusunda tek yetkinin yine TFF Yönetimi’ne ait olduğunu, genel kuruldan çıkan kararın sadece tavsiye niteliğinde olduğunu, maddenin değiştirilmemesi gerektiğini ve Federasyon’un bu tarihi sorumluluktan hiçbir biçimde kaçamayacağını söyledi. Tücrübeli hukukçu yaptığı açıklamada, Federasyon’un yapmış olduğu girişim tamamen orta oyunu, tabii buna orta oyunu deyince orta oyunculara da haksızlık yapmış oluyoruz “ dedi.

*şikeye davetiye çıkarıyorlar*
Tek yetkili mercinin TFF yönetimi olduğunu vurgulayan Helvacı şöyle devam etti: ” Bu tavsiyeye yönetim kurulu uymak zorunda değildir. Hele de bu tavsiye hukuka, ahlaka aykırı ise hiç uymak zorunda değildir. Bunun vebali de günahı da, her şeyi Futbol Federasyonu’nun üzerindedir. şike yapan, teşvik primi verenlerin küme düşmesinin önüne geçmek isteniyor; bunun çaresi de ilgili maddeyi değiştirmek. Bunu değiştirebilmek için böyle bir hamle yapılıyor. Ayrıca, maddenin değiştirilmesi konusunda karar verenler, daha sonra çocuklarının yüzlerine nasıl bakacaklar, bunun da düşünülmesi gerekir. 26 Ocak’taki genel kurulda umarım çocuklarının yüzüne leke sürecek bir hamle de bulunmazlar; çünkü bu bütün dünya basınında dillendirilecek aleyhimizde bir koz olarak kullanılacaktır.

*Galatasaraylılar yönetimi desteklesinler*
Helvacı sözlerini şöyle noktaladı: “Bir Galatasaraylı olarak bu konuda yönetimden sonuna kadar direniş bekliyorum. 58. maddenin değiştirilmesi konusunda karar alınırsa bunun aleyhinde dava açmalarını ve ortak hareket etmesini bekliyorum; çünkü Galatasaraylıların bu ülkeye yaptığı en büyük katkı etik anlayışlarıdır. Ayrıca UEFA yaptırım uygular kaygısıyla maddenin değiştirilmesine karşı çıkılıyorsa, bu büyük bir utanç. Bu kendi ahlak anlayışımızla ilgilidir. UEFA tabii ki yaptırım uygulayıp, bu kararı alanlar hakkında davalar açacaktır. şikeyi kim yaparsa yapsın cezalandırılması gerekir. Bu konuda şu ya da bu veya bir kurum bir şey der diye karar alamayız. Biz kendi değerlerimiz, ahlak anlayışımız açısından bunu yapmak zorundayız. Dışarıdan gelecek bir zorlamayla değil.”

----------

